# Roll cages?



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am finally making some serious progress on my '65 restomod. Wondering if anyone has suggestions for cages. I would prefer something for safety with as little impact on the car/structure as possible. I am aware of the Tiger Cage from Ridetech but would appreciate any experiences folks have. Thanks.

Couple of pictures of current state.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You won't be happy unless you get a custom cage built. In chromoly. Honestly, for comfort, legality,safety and convenience talk with other racers and someone who has built cages for the type of racing you do. It may cost more but will be worth it.









OH! And car looks incredible. Can't wait for more pics!! :lurk:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Do a web search for "Spohn roll cages". I plan on using one of their weld together kit for my '68 Lemans. Do not know how exact fitting it is, but I can fabricate & fit if needed and figure I can work with it. You might want to email them for more info on fit.

Of course, other manufacturers and prices, as well as finding the suggested local race car cage fabricator.


----------

